# Medical Card and long-term illness



## Mel (11 Jul 2007)

Is there any flexibility in the list of illnesses that qualify a person for the medical card? I have a condition that will require regular doctor visits and blood tests and medication for life, but isn't listed as a condition for medical card purposes. Just wondering if it's worth my while to apply or not. Thanks!


----------



## rob30 (11 Jul 2007)

try applying for a doctor visit card if you are not having any luck with the full medical card. You may need a letter from your gp saying how often you are seen to help justify one.


----------



## gipimann (11 Jul 2007)

A medical card is not issued on the basis of medical conditions, it's based on income guidelines. If you exceed the income guidelines for a medical card, you can appeal on "hardship grounds", which is where you can show that the additional medical costs you incur because of your illness/medical condition (not one from a specified list of conditions) will cause "undue hardship" to you and your family (e.g. by paying medical bills, you can't pay the rent). 

There is also a long-term illness scheme which helps persons with specific medical conditions meet the cost of prescribed medication for that condition. 

Link to HSE booklet on Medical Cards, etc [broken link removed]

Link to HSE Income Guidelines for Medical Card and GP Visit Card [broken link removed]

You need Adobe reader to read these documents


----------

